# Robbery.



## rustytransit (Apr 29, 2007)

Regarding travellers being robbed by whatever means whilst on the continent.


What I find hard to believe is that these motohome owners, carrying so much cash and credit cards and jewelry and looking like "I've got more money than you" Harry Enfield,  should be the type to take what is known can be a risk and kip in a rest area or layby!!!!!!!!

£3000 on security equipment? Wouldn't do a lot of good if you had allegedly been been gassed and didn't hear it, or stop a hammer thro the window.

I think that the thieves would find it more lucrative to chuck any (unconscious) owners out onto the grass and steal the van.


----------



## Crackpot (Apr 29, 2007)

rustytransit said:
			
		

> Regarding travellers being robbed by whatever means whilst on the continent.
> What I find hard to believe is that these motohome owners, carrying so much cash and credit cards and jewelry and looking like "I've got more money than you" Harry Enfield,  should be the type to take what is known can be a risk and kip in a rest area or layby!!!!!!!!
> £3000 on security equipment? Wouldn't do a lot of good if you had allegedly been been gassed and didn't hear it, or stop a hammer thro the window.
> I think that the thieves would find it more lucrative to chuck any (unconscious) owners out onto the grass and steal the van.



I do know some caravans were broken into on an Aire very close to Paris one night last year as we were parked up the other end and were woken by all the kerfuffle. What was happening was a load of kids coming out from Paris and going along checking caravan doors and any that were open they were just peeking in and nicking anything they could find.
We always lock ourselves in our van at night, and the only gas we have come across is after eating eggs bacon and beans !!


----------



## paulbishop (Apr 29, 2007)

*Subtlety*

Crackpot,

 I think your subtlety is wasted on here as I do not think a couple of members understand it! Seriously!


----------



## rustytransit (Apr 29, 2007)

I see no reason why the subject of security should be opening a can of worms.

When we have to park up at night in a layby to save a fiver on camp site fees, we find it that in the morning that perhaps we haven't slept as well as we might have done, due to the subconscious awareness of the hoards of brigands roaming in the hours of darkness, searching every layby for the unsuspecting motorhome owner to rob.

Robbery by garages and main dealers happens on a national scale to thousands of you every day but you dont winge too much about that subject.


----------



## ovid (Apr 29, 2007)

paulbishop said:
			
		

> Crackpot,
> 
> I think your subtlety is wasted on here as I do not think a couple of members understand it! Seriously!



Yes, but it's only a couple and the rest do.


----------



## paulbishop (Apr 29, 2007)

ovid said:
			
		

> Yes, but it's only a couple and the rest do.



Yes but the couple are the ones it's aimed at!


----------



## rupert (Apr 29, 2007)

*Body Armour*



			
				paulbishop said:
			
		

> Yes but the couple are the ones it's aimed at!


Here we go again, put the body armour on


----------



## GeorgeTelford (Apr 29, 2007)

Pity we cannot have an articulate, inteligent and adult conversation, but would it be fair to exclude so many?


----------



## bugsy (Apr 29, 2007)

*big baby*



			
				GeorgeTelford said:
			
		

> Pity we cannot have an articulate, inteligent and adult conversation, but would it be fair to exclude so many?


i found just the website for you georgetelford...check it out...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/cbeebies/


----------



## GeorgeTelford (Apr 29, 2007)

To be, or not to be: that is the question:
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
Or to take arms against a sea of troubles,
And by opposing end them?

Have you seen Richard III? or are you waiting til you've seen the first two?


----------



## Trevor (Apr 30, 2007)

GeorgeTelford said:
			
		

> Pity we cannot have an articulate, inteligent and adult conversation, but would it be fair to exclude so many?


Hello George if you want interlectual coversations why not P M Admin and request a pub to have interlectual coversations, you could call it the interlectual arms it seems to me that you hunger for articulate inteligent and adult conversation


----------



## jondeau (Apr 30, 2007)

I can't say I'm a great Shakespeare fan myself...

....However, for sheer blood guts and perversion of every description, Shakespears 'Titus Andronicus' takes some beating.

It makes 'Reservoir Dogs' seem like a kiddies program...

...and the minor spats on here totally insignificant.

But then, you can get away with anything in the name of 'Art'


----------



## rupert (Apr 30, 2007)

*Adult Hugs*



			
				bugsy said:
			
		

> i found just the website for you georgetelford...check it out...
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/cbeebies/


Hi Bugsy my mate ha ha ha
Want some bear hugs????
Adult Only type!!!!!!!!
ha ha ha


----------



## ovid (May 1, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> Hi Bugsy my mate ha ha ha
> Want some bear hugs????
> Adult Only type!!!!!!!!
> ha ha ha




So you like to hug strange men and spend your time hanging about in the woods.

Do you like hanging around mens public lavatories as well by any chance ?

Just checking, because the country seems to be full of stinking perverts these days and I do like to know who to avoid.


----------



## Crackpot (May 1, 2007)

'Stinking Perverts' HMMMMM ???

You mix with some strange people then.
I know no 'stinking perverts


----------



## Trevor (May 1, 2007)

ovid said:
			
		

> So you like to hug strange men and spend your time hanging about in the woods.
> 
> Do you like hanging around mens public lavatories as well by any chance ?
> 
> Just checking, because the country seems to be full of stinking perverts these days and I do like to know who to avoid.


What country is it that you are talking about then and how do you know so much about it, I thought it was in America, someone called George springs to mind.


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

ovid said:
			
		

> So you like to hug strange men and spend your time hanging about in the woods.
> 
> Do you like hanging around mens public lavatories as well by any chance ?
> 
> Just checking, because the country seems to be full of stinking perverts these days and I do like to know who to avoid.


why personal insults...rupert is only having a bit of a laugh...wow this forum is getting way to serious for my liking.....chill out....please dont insult each other...no need!!...love to ALL...samm


----------



## bugsy (May 1, 2007)

ovid said:
			
		

> So you like to hug strange men and spend your time hanging about in the woods.
> 
> Do you like hanging around mens public lavatories as well by any chance ?
> 
> Just checking, because the country seems to be full of stinking perverts these days and I do like to know who to avoid.


what a very strange mind.... 
does the conversation have to turn so disgusting... 
i think the adult jibe was aimed at this comment...http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=13488&postcount=11
why did your mind wonder....*I WONDER??*


----------



## lady barnet (May 1, 2007)

come on guys lets just get on - and be nice to one another - its pitiful getting het up about comments on a website


----------



## GeorgeTelford (May 1, 2007)

Trevor, Why do Ovids comments call George to mind, what are you trying to say, please clarify?

Bugsy, how have you managed to link Ovids comments about Perverts to my earlier comment, I cannot see any connection at all


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

i read it and i think bugsy may mean the adult comment that you made & rupert said something about an adult hug...well thats the way i read it anyway....samm x
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=13532&postcount=16


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

lady barnet said:
			
		

> come on guys lets just get on - and be nice to one another - its pitiful getting het up about comments on a website


hi lady barnet....how you missing your true love...


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

GeorgeTelford said:
			
		

> Trevor, Why do Ovids comments call George to mind, what are you trying to say, please clarify?
> 
> Bugsy, how have you managed to link Ovids comments about Perverts to my earlier comment, I cannot see any connection at all


i think he meant george bush...hehe hehe  
mind you im not 100%...thats what i thought when i read it anyway...trev mate?


----------



## GeorgeTelford (May 1, 2007)

Hi Sam

George Bush? still doesnt make any sense, maybe Trev should try and explain it.

The Bugsy one makes even less sense, both containing the word Adult, but the similarity ends there.


----------



## Trevor (May 1, 2007)

GeorgeTelford said:
			
		

> Hi Sam
> 
> George Bush? still doesnt make any sense, maybe Trev should try and explain it.
> 
> The Bugsy one makes even less sense, both containing the word Adult, but the similarity ends there.


Oh so you did not see the news a while ago about the pop star who was hanging around the gents in America George Micheal, sorry you have the same forename and i was not having a dig at you personaly or anyone else for that matter


----------



## GeorgeTelford (May 1, 2007)

Ha I see, I was a bit slow on the uptake there


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

GeorgeTelford said:
			
		

> Ha I see, I was a bit slow on the uptake there


trev is far too nice of a bloke to have a pop....very nice man arnt you trev!!


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

GeorgeTelford said:
			
		

> Hi Sam
> 
> George Bush? still doesnt make any sense, maybe Trev should try and explain it.
> 
> The Bugsy one makes even less sense, both containing the word Adult, but the similarity ends there.


i will try to explain the way i read it...it started with you saying this...:-
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=13488&postcount=11&highlight=adult
so rupert said this to bugsy as bugsy posted the cbbc site for you he said to bugsy..adult only type bear hug..a joke..yes?!& this was in response to your post as you indicated so many were not adult on this site..he he  
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=13532&postcount=16&highlight=adult
but then ovid came up with an insulting remark towards rupert saying he may be a pervert????????
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=13670&postcount=17

so bugsy was really directing his comment to ovid...not you...correct bugsy?
anyway i hope this isnt gonna start again..i was enjoying the peace he he


----------



## jondeau (May 1, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> Hi Bugsy my mate ha ha ha
> Want some bear hugs????
> Adult Only type!!!!!!!!
> ha ha ha




Good friend of yours is he Bugsy ?

I'll say one thing for this site.......judging by the amount of posts they have made in such a short space of time, some of the more recent members must have an awful lot of spare time on their hands. Perhaps they should get out more.


----------



## Trevor (May 1, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> trev is far too nice of a bloke to have a pop....very nice man arnt you trev!!


Oh yes indeed Sam but belive me when i say if i was gonna have a pop everyone would know about it i do not beat about the bush i go striaght for the jugular then pop there eyes out of the sockets and leave them for dead


----------



## GeorgeTelford (May 1, 2007)

I can't see what the problem is with Rupert being Gay anyway?


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

GeorgeTelford said:
			
		

> I can't see what the problem is with Rupert being Gay anyway?


ha ha ha ha ha ha  
im not sure about that 1


----------



## jondeau (May 1, 2007)

Maybe he thought Wild Camping meant something else ?


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> Oh yes indeed Sam but belive me when i say if i was gonna have a pop everyone would know about it i do not beat about the bush i go striaght for the jugular then pop there eyes out of the sockets and leave them for dead


remind me to always stay on your good side then ha ha ha


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

jondeau said:
			
		

> Maybe he thought Wild Camping meant something else ?


my friends all think wildcamping means something else  ....... 
but only the 1's that dont have motorhomes ha ha


----------



## Trevor (May 1, 2007)

jondeau said:
			
		

> Good friend of yours is he Bugsy ?
> 
> have an awful lot of spare time on their hands. Perhaps they should get out more.


And whats your exsuse then, i am out in my van looking at the lovely north sea


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> And whats your exsuse then, i am out in my van looking at the lovely north sea


lovely trev...i am in the garden soaking up the sun...waiting to go back to work..... 
then i must admit *I REALLY HAVNT GOT ANYTHING BETTER TO DO*


----------



## Trevor (May 1, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> lovely trev...i am in the garden soaking up the sun...waiting to go back to work.....
> then i must admit *I REALLY HAVNT GOT ANYTHING BETTER TO DO*


And why not get it while you can have a good one am off its geting to be a cat fight on here not my to taste but you know what they say about them that talk about something a lot


----------



## rupert (May 1, 2007)

*Idiot*



			
				ovid said:
			
		

> So you like to hug strange men and spend your time hanging about in the woods.
> 
> Do you like hanging around mens public lavatories as well by any chance ?
> 
> Just checking, because the country seems to be full of stinking perverts these days and I do like to know who to avoid.


Sad very sad!!
No I am not Gay but so what???
You very poor pathetic sad dirty minded foul person.


----------



## knoxy (May 1, 2007)

Fellow wild campers this site I think was designed to inform of camp sites that might intrest other campers. Why have we gone down the road of personal Insults and accusations of a serious nature. I don't find the slightest bit ammusing insinuating that another member lurks in trees as a pervert. I used to enjoy coming onto this site reading the posts and having a laugh, but now all the fun seems to have been taken away by certain individuals who constantly wind people up and make wholly inappropriate comments about people they don't know. I for one will be visiting the site now only to read about camping spots and the like, but will no longer take part in the forums other than to post relevant sites.


----------



## guest (May 1, 2007)

knoxy said:
			
		

> Fellow wild campers this site I think was designed to inform of camp sites that might intrest other campers. Why have we gone down the road of personal Insults and accusations of a serious nature. I don't find the slightest bit ammusing insinuating that another member lurks in trees as a pervert. I used to enjoy coming onto this site reading the posts and having a laugh, but now all the fun seems to have been taken away by certain individuals who constantly wind people up and make wholly inappropriate comments about people they don't know. I for one will be visiting the site now only to read about camping spots and the like, but will no longer take part in the forums other than to post relevant sites.


knoxy mate..............please dont go....


----------



## knoxy (May 2, 2007)

Thanks guys have decided to continue posting after reading you posts and another two unrelated post which I have replied to there is a crackedpot on here who I think has cracked totally.


----------



## guest (May 2, 2007)

knoxy said:
			
		

> Thanks guys have decided to continue posting after reading you posts and another two unrelated post which I have replied to there is a crackedpot on here who I think has cracked totally.


glad to hear you are staying.......we would have missed you too much otherwise.......samm x


----------



## knoxy (May 2, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> glad to hear you are staying.......we would have missed you too much otherwise.......samm x


 
Thanks again sam had a little rant earlier think you've read it hey ho it's good to let off steam. At least admin closed the thread before it rolled on.

Martin


----------



## guest (May 2, 2007)

*three cheers..knoxy is staying*



			
				knoxy said:
			
		

> Thanks again sam had a little rant earlier think you've read it hey ho it's good to let off steam. At least admin closed the thread before it rolled on.
> 
> Martin


i just cant believe there are people like that about...i cant believe he made comments on being a sun reader & a council house dweller.....unbelievable...but it shows what sort of a person he is eh!!!anyway lets not dwell on it,glad you are stopping...mate x


----------



## Trevor (May 2, 2007)

> Thanks guys have decided to continue posting after reading you posts and another two unrelated post which I have replied to there is a crackedpot on here who I think has cracked totally.


Glad that you have decided to continue knoxy good choice mate, i recon there are some that have been on the crack and the pot. And if he or anyone like him turn up on here i am gonna toataly ignore them its best not to give them food for thought starve them and they will die off.


----------



## ovid (May 2, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> Oh yes indeed Sam but belive me when i say if i was gonna have a pop everyone would know about it i do not beat about the bush i go striaght for the jugular then pop there eyes out of the sockets and leave them for dead



Cor, what a scarey person.


----------



## ovid (May 2, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> but you know what they say about them that talk about something a lot




No, what ?


----------



## hillwalker (May 2, 2007)

knoxy said:
			
		

> Thanks guys have decided to continue posting after reading you posts and another two unrelated post which I have replied to there is a crackedpot on here who I think has cracked totally.


goodman knoxy, u awrite mate


----------



## hillwalker (May 2, 2007)

ovid said:
			
		

> Cor, what a scarey person.


cam doon trev, ma man


----------



## ovid (May 2, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> Sad very sad!!
> No I am not Gay but so what???
> You very poor pathetic sad dirty minded foul person.




Actually I'm not poor, but I'm not rich either, and I don't give my location as, in the woods, neither do I offer to give ' adult hugs' to men I don't know on web sites.

If you're ashamed of what you are , don't blame me.


----------



## rupert (May 2, 2007)

*Pervert*



			
				ovid said:
			
		

> So you like to hug strange men and spend your time hanging about in the woods.
> 
> Do you like hanging around mens public lavatories as well by any chance ?
> 
> Just checking, because the country seems to be full of stinking perverts these days and I do like to know who to avoid.


You seem to be implying that my sexual preferances are like yours.
No unlike you, I do not hang around toilets & I am not a pervert.
I suggest that you treat this website in a proper way & act responsible


----------



## ovid (May 2, 2007)

rupert said:
			
		

> You seem to be implying that my sexual preferances are like yours.
> No unlike you, I do not hang around toilets & I am not a pervert.
> I suggest that you treat this website in a proper way & act responsible




Oh, come on rupert bear, don't beat about the bush,

or wood or forest


----------



## rupert (May 2, 2007)

*Yes*



			
				ovid said:
			
		

> Oh, come on rupert bear, don't beat about the bush,
> 
> or wood or forest


Ha ha ha, a sense of humor at last 
Good one


----------



## Trevor (May 2, 2007)

ovid said:
			
		

> No, what ?


Ovid was yet too young and undistinguished to have formed his acquaintance.


----------



## ovid (May 2, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> Ovid was yet too young and undistinguished to have formed his acquaintance.



Look, if you want to have a meet up for a_ camping_ get together, I suggest you get in touch with Rupert, who describes himself in his profile as a 'naughty little bear' ????

I,m sure you'll get on,,, err, warmly.

You can show him how you flex your muscle, and I have no doubt he will show you he flexes his.


----------



## Trevor (May 2, 2007)

ovid said:
			
		

> Look, if you want to have a meet up for a_ camping_ get together, I suggest you get in touch with Rupert, who describes himself in his profile as a 'naughty little bear' ????
> 
> I,m sure you'll get on,,, err, warmly.
> 
> You can show him how you flex your muscle, and I have no doubt he will show you he flexes his..


 He was intimate with the family of Augustus, the emperor, and it is supposed that some serious offence given to some member of that family was the cause of an event which reversed the ovids happy circumstances and clouded all the latter portion of his life. At the age of fifty he was banished from home


----------



## ovid (May 2, 2007)

Well you've totally lost me now.

I had assumed your prior post was to reinforce your bloodthirsty (alleged) reputation.

Now you are presumably quoting chunks of texts from Google or somewhere.


I think you need to study Ovid in a bit more depth.


----------



## Trevor (May 2, 2007)

ovid said:
			
		

> Well you've totally lost me now.
> 
> I had assumed your prior post was to reinforce your bloodthirsty (alleged) reputation.
> 
> ...


Ovid fought his loneliness and longing for his male friends and home


----------



## ovid (May 2, 2007)

So what are you trying to say Trevor ?????


Now both Rupert and you are after my body ?


Place is full of perverts these days.


----------



## Trevor (May 2, 2007)

ovid said:
			
		

> So what are you trying to say Trevor ?????
> 
> 
> Now both Rupert and you are after my body ?
> ...


its full alright your on, and your wife and your mother know that you are on here trying to groom bears. 
ah ha your body best laugh iv had all week lol what time will mamy put you to bed


----------



## Trevor (May 2, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> You seem to have sex on the brain ot toilets ha ha ha


hi ***** he is as bad as that crackpot perverts


----------



## hillwalker (May 2, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> hi ***** he is as bad as that crackpot perverts


fruit and nutcase


----------



## Trevor (May 2, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> fruit and nutcase


helooooooooooooooo Hilly how you mate


----------



## GeorgeTelford (May 3, 2007)

Trevor


You have not quite got the meaning/reason behind the Ovid name

Clue think what a gas attack is

PS your barking up the wrong tree by equating anything you read leading you to think Ovid was Homosexual, he was married 3 times, he had at least 1 daughter and it may have been an affair that led to his relegation from Rome


----------



## knoxy (May 3, 2007)

GeorgeTelford said:
			
		

> Trevor
> 
> 
> You have not quite got the meaning/reason behind the Ovid name
> ...


 
tottaly lost guys please enlighten me as to the origin of the name Ovid. I might learn something.


----------



## Trevor (May 3, 2007)

GeorgeTelford said:
			
		

> Trevor
> 
> 
> You have not quite got the meaning/reason behind the Ovid name
> ...


In Newcastle in the 60s there was a well known Gay called viv he was married with four children and he was a nice person not a perv and kept himself to his own kind he died a few year ago stabbed by an idiot, his funeral was the most attended I have seen everyone in the north east knew him,  so you are trying to say that a anyone can not be married have children and be gay all at the same time, and as Orvid the poet was married three times shows he must have had women problems also homosexuality was well practiced in Roman times   WOOF WOOF


----------



## GeorgeTelford (May 3, 2007)

Hi Trevor

In the 60's he was Gay, but later?

Kept himself to his own kind, yet had a wife and 4 kids? how does that work then?

Orvid? what as an asthmatic, albino dwarf, who may or may not be Devilin's cousin (Devilin's mother had an affair with Newcomb's uncle) got to do with a Roman poet, please stay on topic


----------



## Trevor (May 3, 2007)

GeorgeTelford said:
			
		

> Hi Trevor
> 
> In the 60's he was Gay, but later?
> 
> ...


your words stay on topic you to think Ovid was Homosexual, he was married 3 times, he had at least 1 daughter


----------



## knoxy (May 3, 2007)

GeorgeTelford said:
			
		

> Hi Trevor
> 
> In the 60's he was Gay, but later?
> 
> ...


 
Yes but did he wildcamp or use campsites? and did he have a self build or state of the art motorhome? Posibbly a converted chariot


----------



## Trevor (May 3, 2007)

knoxy said:
			
		

> Yes but did he wildcamp or use campsites? and did he have a self build or state of the art motorhome? Posibbly a converted chariot



or maybe he was always in the spa grooming, and polishing his little chariot.


----------



## knoxy (May 3, 2007)

three wife's one daughter sounds gay to me. Onybody running around in a sheet during the day has to have questions asked about his sexuality, and those gladiator leather mini skirts say's it all really.



are you sure he was in the spa and not spartacus


----------



## Trevor (May 3, 2007)

knoxy said:
			
		

> three wife's one daughter sounds gay to me. Onybody running around in a sheet during the day has to have questions asked about his sexuality, and those gladiator leather mini skirts say's it all really.
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure he was in the spa and not spartacus


----------



## knoxy (May 3, 2007)

great someone with a sense of humour. It's been a little lacking for a while


----------



## Trevor (May 3, 2007)

knoxy said:
			
		

> great someone with a sense of humour. It's been a little lacking for a while


Yep there are those that take some things in life far to seriously to take time out and have a good laugh, maybe they had a unhappy childhood in the words of the big yin they are more to be pitied than scolded.


----------



## JezzaD (May 3, 2007)

*Blast from the past*



			
				Trevor said:
			
		

> In Newcastle in the 60s there was a well known Gay called viv he was married with four children and he was a nice person not a perv and kept himself to his own kind he died a few year ago stabbed by an idiot, his funeral was the most attended I have seen everyone in the north east knew him,  so you are trying to say that a anyone can not be married have children and be gay all at the same time, and as Orvid the poet was married three times shows he must have had women problems also homosexuality was well practiced in Roman times   WOOF WOOF



Trevor, thanks for the ‘blast from the past’. As a young rookie cop in the early 70’s, I can remember being introduced to Vivien when he worked behind the bar of a pub (the name of which eludes me). Correct me if I’m wrong but wasn’t he a transvestite, and quite a good looking one at that, and also one of the hardest men in Newcastle at the time.


----------



## GeorgeTelford (May 3, 2007)

Hi so maybe Viv wasnt gay at all and its just an assumption because he was a crossdresser?

Trveor, have you leapt to a wrong conclusion based on a skewed view


----------



## Trevor (May 3, 2007)

JezzaD said:
			
		

> Trevor, thanks for the ‘blast from the past’. As a young rookie cop in the early 70’s, I can remember being introduced to Vivien when he worked behind the bar of a pub (the name of which eludes me). Correct me if I’m wrong but wasn’t he a transvestite, and quite a good looking one at that, and also one of the hardest men in Newcastle at the time.


Yes Jezza he was the one of the hardest men in Newcastle at the time and the pub was called the Golden Tiger though he managed a few diferent pubs in his time as did my mother thats how i met him one of his best gay friends was called molly we would see them in Newcastle carrying there handbags with there makeup on well it was not the done thing in a hard place like Newcastle  One of the reasons Viv had to become a fighter and as you say a hard man no one took the p**s out of him they knew better but he still had a good laugh with the straights that drank in his pubs.
He did dress up but not all the time and as i say he was a genuine person and a decent human being who would not bother you if you were straight and i never knew him to hang around toilets before someone starts acusations out so you can not tar everyone with the same brush 
Regards Trevor.


----------



## Trevor (May 3, 2007)

GeorgeTelford said:
			
		

> Hi so maybe Viv wasnt gay at all and its just an assumption because he was a crossdresser?
> 
> Trveor, have you leapt to a wrong conclusion based on a skewed view


I know what i know George (notice i have taken the time to spell your name correctly) Viv was as ay gas they came and that was  hard to be in those days.


----------



## rustytransit (May 11, 2007)

Very odd!

I started this thread with the subject of being robbed.

Not having the chance to keep updated for some time, it confuses me as to why it turned into a discussion on pop stars hanging around in public lavatories.

A mention was made of the number of posts made by 2 members in a short space of time and suggested that they should get out more often.  I was of the opinion that the majority of people here were always out and about in their vans wild camping in laybys and supermarket car parks with the aid of their solar panels to keep their satellite systems going to keep up to date with Neighbours. Therefore, do you realy have vans at all and do you know what wild camping is?


----------



## knoxy (May 11, 2007)

rustytransit said:
			
		

> Very odd!
> 
> I started this thread with the subject of being robbed.
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry that your thread was hijacked as for people constantly posting I for one work for a living this includes weekend work there are other activities that I do at weekends as well as wildcamping. You don't have to go away every weekend indeed every month although it would be nice. I post on the forum to keep in touch with others I have become friends with (without meeting them) after all it's good to talk.


----------

